
These Coloradans say Earth is flat. And gravity's a hoax - ilamont
http://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/07/colorado-earth-flat-gravity-hoax/
======
cbanek
This was a great read, and especially hit on the human elements of the Flat
Earthers. Here's my favorite quote:

> “How are we Flat Earthers supposed to explain to our friends the solar
> eclipse in August?” asked one attendee. The room fell silent. “We’ll have to
> do more research and get back to you on that.”

> “I started the same way as everyone else, saying, ‘Oh, I’ll just prove the
> earth is round.’ Nine months later, I was staring at my computer thinking,
> ‘I can’t prove the globe anymore.’ ”

Just because the person trying to prove it can't prove it, doesn't mean it
can't be proven. What some people seem to hate is accepting what someone else
says, but not having the tools to recreate/understand the proof themselves.

> “They want you to think you’re insignificant, a speck on the earth, a cosmic
> mistake,” Sargent says. “The flat earth says you are special, we are
> special, there is a creator, this isn’t some accident.”

Again, because you're feeling dis-empowered, just ignore everything and make
something up. Then you're the authority on it. That's why in the end, they are
really a religion. They even talk about their evil nemesis:

> “It’s not about money. They want complete mind control,” Knodel says after
> the meeting in the lobby of the Fort Collins coffee shop. “They want to
> create two classes: the ultra rich and servants. At that point they would’ve
> taken over the world, and enslaved the population, and controlled
> everything.”

Of course, the following line nobody said is "and us flat earthers are the
only ones who can stop it!"

------
mcbobbington
Watching flat earth videos on YouTube is hilarious. Some of my favorites:

\- they show Hillary Clinton talking about "the highest and hardest glass
ceiling" in a speech. They use that as evidence that Hillary is secretly
acknowledging the earth is flat and covered by a dome.

-a guy watches at a flight tracker of a flight from Africa to South America. Of course this flight would be much longer if the earth was flat. Well in the video he's watching and the flight disappears from the map not long after it starts crossing the ocean. The guy then says it's proof that the government is fiddling with flight info to hide the flat earth facts. Then I read the comments and one guy notes that you have to pay the flight tracker to track flights over the ocean... so funny

